# hysteroscopy shows scar tissue,possible tb



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys had a hysteroscopy yesterday. Was pretty buzzing afterwards as am not very good with anaesthetic or paon killers. N e ways a few hours later saw tge consultant who told us i had scar tissue on lower uterus which he'd removed. Said this was rare and suggestive of tb. Havent slept a wink worrying about it. Goin to take about 8 weeks to test it. Anyone had anthing similar??


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I will have an appointmentin 6-8 weeks so will just have to wait n see. Like u say could b a number of things. Am backing away from google to save my sanity!


----------

